# My PAL!



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's my PAL anybody know the year and approx value as it sits?


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

More pics


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

And more pics


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

and more pics


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know anything about it sorry. Just wanted to say that your PAL seems to be well loved. Lots of rides were given on its back. Nice looking trike!


----------



## barracuda (Jan 25, 2012)

Some pal info here:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/pal.php

This 1940's model looks extremely close to yours:





Value? Hard to say. Not super pricey. I'd venture to say around thirty as it stands, with those tires. But that's just my opinion based on the most I'd pay if I encountered it IRL and just had to have it for some reason. It's happened before.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for info!


----------

